# Best of Our Hunts



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

This is the best of our hunts from 2011-2013.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

You guys do it right. I've seen most the clips but the highlights video is great. Nice work.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great video CB16, thanks for posting!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats some awesome hunting videos. Those uphill bow shots are great. Keep up the good videos.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks! I have a lot planned for predator hunts after the HAM Javelina hunts here in February


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A few misses but thats all part of it, great variety and scenery shots, thanks for sharing.


----------

